# Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4; Triple Concerto



## itywltmt

_On this Beethoven anniversary year, we are planning monthly shares dedicated to Ludwig among our ongoing series throughout the year._

This week, to launch this #Beethoven2020 series, we are sharing a Cover2Cover post of yet another RPO-produced and distributed disc from the late 1990's, this time part of a Beethoven piano concerto cycle with pianist Michael Roll and Howard Shelley as conductor.

According to Wikipedia, English classical pianist Michael Roll. Born in the UK to Viennese Jewish parents, Roll was a child prodigy who performed on the concert platform with the City of Birmingham Orchestra at the age of ten and at the Royal Festival Hall aged twelve under the direction of Sir Malcolm Sargent. Roll won the Leeds Piano Competition aged only seventeen; as of 2016, he remains the competition's youngest winner.

Roll performs Piano Concerto no. 4 and is joined by violinist Jean-Jacques Kantorow and cellist Raphael Wallfisch for the "Triple" concerto.

Happy Listening!










*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770- 1827)*

Piano Concerto No. 4 In G Major, Op. 58
Concerto For Violin, Violoncello, Piano And Orchestra In C Major, Op. 56 "Triple Concerto"

Violin - Jean-Jacques Kantorow (op. 56)
Cello - Raphael Wallfisch (op. 56)
Piano - Michael Roll
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Howard Shelley, conducting

Intersound 2870
Release Date - 1999
AllMusic - https://www.allmusic.com/album/beethoven-piano-concerto-no-4-triple-concerto-mw0001829403

_YouTube _- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SGOW_0yJzXOoIgnF-JFGjYp


----------



## pianozach

Triple Concerto, eh?

I just got back from the library. One of the ten CDs I borrowed was the Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello, Op. 56

It's the Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Karajan, with Richter on piano and Rostropovich on cello (and Oistrakh on violin).

I think that's quite the coincidence.


----------

